# D7100 back focus and AE lock question



## ranchcutter (Oct 11, 2013)

Since there isn't a separate AF On button on the D7100, you have to set the AE/AF Lock button to AF ON in order to use it as a back focus button.  Doesn't this do away with AE Lock?  Can you not use back focus and AE lock on the D7100?

Thanks!!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 11, 2013)

If it's the same as the D7000 I think it's one or the other but not both, depending on how you set things up in the options.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 11, 2013)

You can re-assign AE lock to the FN button (f2 in the menu)..  I always shoot 'AF-ON' (back button focusing) on my D7100


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2013)

Might you also be able to set the shutter release button (half press) to AFL?  That's what you can do on a Canon.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 11, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Might you also be able to set the shutter release button (half press) to AFL?  That's what you can do on a Canon.



That's how it is by default on a Nikon if autofocus is set to AF-S (Autofocus - Single servo - only focus once and then stay locked).  That's why I've never really understood why back-button focus appeals to some.


----------



## ranchcutter (Oct 11, 2013)

On assigning the Fn button, on the camera there are 5 options...1 Viewfinder virtual horizon, 2 My Menu, 3 Access Top item in My Menu, 4 Playback and 5 None.  Am I missing where to re-assign AE Lock here?


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2013)

Look at page 253 of your D7100 users manual.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 11, 2013)

ranchcutter said:


> On assigning the Fn button, on the camera there are 5 options...1 Viewfinder virtual horizon, 2 My Menu, 3 Access Top item in My Menu, 4 Playback and 5 None. Am I missing where to re-assign AE Lock here?



Your not viewing all the pages for custom settings move the pages up or down its there. I had a D7000 which is basically the same menu system so I know its there. this should help you, just scroll down a little. http://cameratico.com/articles/nikon-d7100-tips-and-tricks/


----------



## ranchcutter (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks!  When I went to the menu on the camera and it only displayed 5 options under Press and the screen wasn't full, I thought that's all there was.  Got it done!  Thanks so much for all the comments and help!


----------

